

OpenID Gets SaaS-y: JanRain Works to Ease OpenID and OAuth Adoption - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/openid_gets_saasy_janrain_work.php

======
dazzawazza
I recently implemented OpenID for a new project I am working on and thanks to
JanRain it was actually quite easy (I used their python libraries).

Personally I think that although people in the 'business' get the idea that a
'url is a person' it's just not part of the larger knowledge sphere. People
are just getting used to having strong passwords, now we tell them to have ONE
password on ONE site somewhere and somehow everything is gonna be better?

It will take a long time for normal people to be comfortable with this (IMHO).

